

Worlds first distance-filter(useful for console games and has other cool usecases) - iainkfraser
http://www.netduma.com/geofilter

======
iainkfraser
I wanted to post on ShowHN but people won't be able to use it for a couple of
weeks. So I chose not to, if you have any questions please let me know :)

